# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cơ bản về dụng cụ cắt gọt

## nguyenthuytrang

Dụng cụ cắt hay còn gọi là dao là bộ phận của hệ thống công nghệ có nhiệm vụ trực tiếp tách phoi để hình thành bề mặt gia công. Kinh nghiệm cho thấy: dao có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến quá trình cắt gọt. Nó không những tác động trực tiếp tới chất lượng chi tiết mà còn chi phối không nhỏ tới vấn đề năng suất và giá thành chế tạo sản phẩm.

NHỮNG YẾU TỐ CƠ BẢN CỦA DỤNG CỤ CẮT KIM LO&.pdf

----------

PhanThai

----------


## lucky174

thank bac nhiều về file này a

----------


## Salesvinhhao

cảm ơn đã chia sẻ thông tin

----------


## ngochieu5522

Xin cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ thông tin, đúng cái mình đang cần

----------


## CaliperVN

mình xin chia sẽ thêm một số hình ảnh về dao cắt gọt trong cơ khí, cũng như dụng cụ đo và cách sử dụng cho ae thao khảo.
Link: http://calipervn.simplesite.com/

----------


## ahitech

cam on bác

----------


## ahitech

> mình xin chia sẽ thêm một số hình ảnh về dao cắt gọt trong cơ khí, cũng như dụng cụ đo và cách sử dụng cho ae thao khảo.
> Link: http://calipervn.simplesite.com/


cam on chia se của bác

----------

